# NEED HELP ~ FOR FANS OF SADDLE CLUB



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's like the Saddle Club in the way it has three girls - Andi, Bailey, and Feras (all named after some horse crazy girls i know) But it's not like Saddle Club because Andi is the main girl with Bailey and Feras as more of sidekicks. Andy = Carole, Bailey = Lisa, and Feras = Stevie -- personality wise.

SUMMARY:
Andi's parents got a divorce awhile ago and with her mother having full custody she doesn't have the means to support her anymore and is sending her away to loving family. This family, the Wendlows, own a ranch, that much she knows, but she doesn't know it's Richmond Creek, the largest working horse farm/park in england [like kentucky horse park]
she rescues a horse named durango, who is clearly neglected at his old farm.

Bailey and Feras need more of a part, a problem, NOT a boy problem though, boys come in kinda later.
Here's some background on the other girls:

Bailey- Owns a Standardbred named Thunder. He's nothing special and is looked down upon by the school's equestrian team. She has always dreamed of riding somewhere grand like Richmond Creek and begs to board there. Her mom says she has to be invited by Marc himself. Marc scouts her at an equestrian event & asks her to join. Best rider of the three, neat and tidy.

Feras-Owns a white Hanoverian gelding, Doc Holliday. She boards at Rosemont, a once luxurious stable, but taxes and lack of new boarders isn't bringing in money and they are forced to close and sell their horses, making Feras find a new place to board. She meets Andy at a bus stop & invites her to come trail riding with her and a friend (Bailey). Second best rider, sloppy.

I also need help on how to get Andi to Richmond, like how she will deal with the court, the move, her mother -- Like as a prologue, her story. I started writing it and it just sounded cliche and boring
Plus if you can't help with this i'm open to other ideas for future books

SORRY ITS SOO LONG, BUT I NEED SUGGESTIONS AND THE BEST WAY TO GET THEM ARE WITH MORE DETAIL, RIGHT?

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CRITQUE AND ASK QUESTIONS - SORRY ABOUT MY SPELLING.
[/b]


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh come on
i need all the help i can get

say something -- anything!!!

hahaha


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

For her mother to be sending her to those people there has to be some kind of connection like her mom grew up with their daughter or her mom's mom was there house keeper, they are some kind of relative... something... I'd also throw in a reason that the mom can't keep her right now, money can't be enough I don't think... Maybe she needs an issue, like a health problem or a drug addiction, alcohol, even depression, something she has to deal with that gives them a reason to send her away... (the mom has the issue not the daughter)

Baileys part will come I think, since she's going to be kind of like a mule in a barn full of thouroghbreds, like the little underdog that know one really expects much out of... the other girl... well, you could always give her more of a "veronica" type personality.... Bailey could be Stevie and Lisa mixed together into one person... 

Just a thought......

Now will you go to my post (can I write a book) and give me critiques and guidance? Please....


----------

